# Best Cushion/Spring Hitches



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought a round bale wagon and at the moment only have a 1/2 ton pickup to pull it with. Thinking about looking for a cushion hitch to smooth out the pulling a little bit.

I few truck guys have suggested a brand but it's $510. It won't be getting used real often.

Any recommendations for a decent hitch?


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Schuck. Good hitches, good service on parts.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

And when you get one get a lock for on the receiver Pin . That may and may not help I was at one of those Ritchie Brothers Auctions somebody cut the lock off the receiver pin stold our cushion hitch.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was thinking about this one.

http://www.phmfg.com/pdf/bumperbroc.pdf


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> And when you get one get a lock for on the receiver Pin . That may and may not help I was at one of those Ritchie Brothers Auctions somebody cut the lock off the receiver pin stold our cushion hitch.


Wow. Gotta wonder how that worked. Not a lot of room by the pin box for a sawzall blade to run. And who's carrying one of those around with them at the auction anyway.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Wow. Gotta wonder how that worked. Not a lot of room by the pin box for a sawzall blade to run. And who's carrying one of those around with them at the auction anyway.


Thieves....don't forget they make those handy/dandy 18v lithium portabands nowadays


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll check on the name on mine.....looks like a standard hitch but has rubber in the pin hole to cushion....think it was about $80


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the feeback.

https://genyhitch.com/shop/16k-adjustable-torsion-drop-hitch/

This is the one suggested to me. But again, $500+


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The standard reciever on a pickup is rated for squat compared to what a guy tends to pull with them.I used to have a Hawes. Hitch that was bolted to bumper and frame but I think they went out of business.Had springs and a swinging drawbar and reasonably priced.ive seen a few listed on sale bills and should of bought them but I didn't go to the auctions.


----------

